# Andy's HT



## Blktre (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi everyone.
Of course every HT is always a work in progress. Ive been working on this for a few years now. I thought I would post my current gear and what Id like to upgrade to eventually. Its been fun and exciting putting this together. I just wish I had a dedicated HT, but this is pretty close.

Pioneer VSX-D810S AV Receiver
Emotiva XPA-5 Amp
Pioneer PD-F907 100 Disk Changer
Samsung 1080P Unpconvert DVD
Motorola HDDVR

Zaph Audio ZDT3.5 Towers (DIY)
Zaph Audio ZDTC Ported Center Channel (DIY)
JBL Rear Surrounds

CSS 15" SDX Subwoofer (DIY)
Behringer FBQ 2496 (Used as my Sub EQ)
Behringer EP2500 Amp (Used as my Sub Amp)

51" Toshiba TheaterWide CRT HDTV

I have plans for a BD Player and replacing my Pio. VSX Receiver with a Emotiva UMC-1. I also hope to add a PJ and an manual or electric screen to compliment the HDTV.

Thanks for looking.....Any comments are welcome.

Cheers,
Andy


----------



## Blktre (Sep 11, 2008)

Upgrades to my gear.

Panasonic BD80 BR Player
Epson Home Cinema 8100 3 LCD Projector
Draper Salara Non Contrast Grey 106" Screen
Marantz SR5005


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

How do you like the 5005? I have the 5004 and I am pretty happy with it. I use it as a pre/pro because I run all pro amps for my speakers and it works very well for me that way. :T


----------



## Blktre (Sep 11, 2008)

tcarcio said:


> How do you like the 5005? I have the 5004 and I am pretty happy with it. I use it as a pre/pro because I run all pro amps for my speakers and it works very well for me that way. :T


I use it as a Pre/Pro. I purchased the 5005 for the processing. When I started to compare the processing to other units at the price point, I couldn't get past the spec's. So I bought it from A4L and replaced my old Pioneer. I am really enjoying the sonic delivery of this unit. 

I ran Audussy and found the settings would not allow my sub to kick on for 2.1 ch. music. I also didn't want my mains to run full range. So I had to change the main speaker size manually and left my sub setting alone and now Im pleased. The first move I watched was Avatar. I was missing a lot just using Dolby that my Pio could only handle. Now the Master Audio is so fun!

So far I really enjoy the processing on the 5005. It does run hot even without the amp section. But it doesn't have any networking, so Im kinda stumped on what to do about that given it takes awhile for me to afford upgrades. 

Thanks for asking.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I bought mine from A4L also. As far as Audyssey setting the speakers to large it actually is the reciever that does that. You did the right thing by just going into the settings and changing the fronts to small. I had to do the same and I found with my B+W's a crossover of 60hz worked well. Funny about running hot because mine does not. I have mine in a big open closet though and that helps. Is yours in a more confined area?


----------



## Blktre (Sep 11, 2008)

Mine is setup on the top rack. Nothing around any of the sides, open to the air. It gets warm borderline hot. I have a good friend who just bought the 5005 also. He is using it as a receiver and in a enclosed cabinet. He mentioned getting a fan mounted for his.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Blktre said:


> Mine is setup on the top rack. Nothing around any of the sides, open to the air. It gets warm borderline hot. I have a good friend who just bought the 5005 also. He is using it as a receiver and in a enclosed cabinet. He mentioned getting a fan mounted for his.


Strange mine doesn't get hot at all. It gets warm but nothing close to what I would call hot. I wonder if they changed something in the 5005 that the 5004 doesn't have and that is what is causing more heat?


----------

